

Some Nice Features of the Objective-C Language - gongfudoi
http://pmougin.wordpress.com/2008/03/13/some-nice-features-of-the-objective-c-language/

======
boucher
Ahh, Objective-C. Such an under appreciated language. Perhaps not for much
longer though.

